# Light bulb ? on a Toro 8-24



## TimY (Oct 27, 2013)

Looking for anyone who can tell me what the original wattage of the sealed beam on the Toro model 38540 snowblower (1998) part number of headlight sealed beam is 218-16 Thanks


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I believe you have a 30w bulb. Almost positive.


----------



## TimY (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks,
Trying to work out an alternative light source And I don't have the original light set up to play with.If my idea works I'll let everyone know how it goes. If it doesn't (according to my wife, not all my ideas are good ones ) I'll let you know that too. But I take solace in the words of one of the smartest man I ever had the fortune to be associated with " the only thing you do right the first time is screw up" But my question is if the stator delivering 18 watts how can you use a 30 watt bulb? I am looking for enlightenment, no pun I really am.


----------



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

If starting with a clean sheet and not in the position of
trying to locate an incandescent bulb to suit an OEM
fixture, perhaps consider adapting an LED-based light.

For the same lumens, the wattage requirement for an
LED is considerably less than for an incandescent.

Raises the possibility of a brighter single lamp or
multiple OEM equivalent lamps aimed in various
directions.

.


----------



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

TimY said:


> Thanks,
> Trying to work out an alternative light source And I don't have the
> original light set up to play with.
> 
> ...


Some additional information is required.

- Output voltage of the stator delivering 18W. 
- Voltage the 30W bulb is rated for.

Watts / Volts = Amps
R = Vsqd/W

.


----------

